# New hunting partner



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Meet Bella the newest addition to my hunting crew.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the name Cory, how is she doing?


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

She is doing really good. Likes to chew on everthing including her big brother Ace. She has learned her name and come so far.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahhh puppies!
Saturday morning, we pick up our new little girl!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

A few new pics of Bella. She likes goose wings.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> [A few new pics of Bella. She likes goose wings./quote]
> 
> Thats cause her dad likes goose wings too
> Cute pictures


----------



## wraphiap (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, She looks happy doing the hunting of her choice, which she like the most that is goose wings and enjoying.


----------

